# Any ideas traders insurance



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

I've currently got a traders policy which I've had for years with full no claims but I'm starting a new business in the coming weeks and the guy I'm in partnership with is under 30 and my insurance won't cover him to drive any car

So if any of you have traders policies do they cover drivers over 25 and if so would you mind telling me who they are with and the yearly cost please as I'm going to need to cancel my current policy

Thanks in advance for any input gents


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Trades? They cover any car will include import and modified .


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

is that the name of the company 'trades'?
thanks


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry meant

Tradex


----------

